
Virtual Reality’s Sci-Fi Trip - haksudol
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/18/technology/virtual-reality-start-ups-seek-inspiration-in-science-fiction.html
======
brudgers
A non-article about this article:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/17/technology/virtual-
reality...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/17/technology/virtual-reality-
companies-look-to-science-fiction-for-their-next-play.html?ref=technology)

